
I gave Amazon a key to my house and regretted it - lisper
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2017/12/07/amazon-wants-a-key-to-your-house-i-did-it-i-regretted-it/?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_no-name%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
thisisit
Discussed here-

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15870555](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15870555)

~~~
dang
Thanks! Comments moved there.

